# David Hasselhurst website?



## gpeters (1 February 2008)

Hi, does anyone know if David Hasselhurst (the speculator) has a website or email now that the Bulletin is no more?


----------



## Agentm (1 February 2008)

*Re: David Hasselhurst*

http://www.hasselhoff.com/


----------



## grace (1 February 2008)

*Re: David Hasselhurst*



Agentm said:


> http://www.hasselhoff.com/




He's not worth looking at any more!  I would also like to know where the speculator is going.  He reports monthly in Money Magazine still on penny hopefuls.


----------



## bazollie (5 February 2008)

gpeters said:


> Hi, does anyone know if David Hasselhurst (the speculator) has a website or email now that the Bulletin is no more?




I too would like to know, there are a number of stocks that the "Speculator" researched that I woulda, coulda, shoulda thrown some money into!
One that comes to mind is AND, at mid 30 cent levels when he wrote his story.  Look at that one now! I should have known better as I had already made some great money out of BSG. 
If anyone does hear where he will show up, please post!

Regards

Bazza


----------

